# OMG we actually won something



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

So I entered Monty into 4 Minor puppy shows split over 2 days and in our last and final show.. WE WON 2ND PLACE HAHAHA! 
I'm so pleased! 

I really went in with zero expectations & just wanted to try for the ring experience so walking away with Reserve Minor puppy in show is really mind blowing, especially under a Gundog specialist judge as well.

there were 14 puppies of different breeds, with Goldens making up the most (4 out of 14 dogs)- a Lhaso Apso puppy won all 4 best in shows! 

Some pictures! 









I know it says best in show, but the steward forgot to change the plaque before our photo ahhaa it should be reserve best in show.









line up of puppies on the 1st day! 

















monty getting evaluated by the judge



























SO HAPPY YAY!


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Monty is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!
Monty is a good little boy.
Great pictures.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, that's really great, lovely photos too!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats, that's great!


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Nice! Congrats! He's a really good looking pup.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

What a gorgeous pup! Congratulations


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Congratulations! Great pictures. Monty is gorgeous.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Awwww! He's beautiful. Congratulations!!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Congratulations! That's awesome!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Yay for Monty! He's a handsome boy, congratulations.


----------



## Montysmom (May 14, 2018)

My Monty says congrats to you both.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

That is awesome! Congratulations.


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

Congrats, and he is one good looking pup!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

thanks all!!! handling is pretty fun!


----------

